# Fish ID please!



## ferrah182 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm pretty new to cichlids, so having trouble ID-ing these. I got these guys from a friend who bought them from the pet store and then they were not working in her tank (relentlessly picked on). They are currently chilling in my 55 gallon by themselves until I figure out what I'm going to do with them. They all seem active and healthy, one looks a bit beat up.

I tried to get a photo of this guy really colored up, but to no avail. He looks pretty blue in this pic, but he's actually more purpleish than blue if that makes sense. He is about 3.5"

Here is the one that is a bit beat up. Doesn't color up much, gets just a shade or two more blue, but mostly a metallic silver color with the yellow fins. He is about 3"

This one is a really strange color. Sometimes pale like this, other times a yellow or slightly brown color. Mostly stays pale at this point. Very iridescent. About 3" 

I think this one is a jewel spot? I was looking in the cichlid library and I think he matches the picture pretty well. But I'm not sure, I'm certainly no expert. About 4"


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Seem like nice Mbuna.
1. Labidochromis "Hongi" seems male

2. Labidochromis "Perlmutt" seems male

3. This fish is very difficult since it shows no color. Never shows any bars? Elongatus or Cynotilapia. Dozens of similar types.

4. Pseudotropheus (Melanochromis prev.) interruptus, a "Johanni" type. male.


----------



## ferrah182 (Jan 31, 2014)

#3 Yes I did see some bars on him when I fed them tonight. Looks like he has 4 or five on each side.


----------



## ferrah182 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks so much for ID-ing the others, its nice to know what I'm dealing with here!
I got a couple more photos of #3. Doesn't like to show color often, but this is as colored as I could get a photo of:


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

This last one looks a lot like a young Cynotilapia sp. "Lion" (Lion's Cove) - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=698. I used to have one of these guys in my all-male tank, and when he was submissive he looked almost identical. Yours is a little more elongate than mine was, but he might get a little more stocky with age. He was awesome when he was strutting his stuff, though - which he did a lot. He was all show, though, and never started any real fights. Here's a pic of him -


----------



## ferrah182 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think you are right, he's really started showing his colors the last couple of days and looks a lot like your guy. Though I probably will never know what he is 100% for sure without knowing where he came from and who bred him. Now I have to figure out what to do with them, thanks!


----------

